# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  Wieder mal Nr. 1

## noox

Erstmals seit der Wikipedia-Ära wieder Nr. 1 bei der Suche nach "downhill". Momentan allerdings nur auf google.de.

downhill-board.com ist auch noch auf der 1. Seite.

----------


## klamsi

Wie entsteht denn da die Reihung? 
Geht des nach "Schlagwörter" wie eben downhill? usw.?

----------


## mankra

Wenn man dies wissen würde......Google ist eine eigene Wissenschaft. 
Seit dem 4.Juni gibts wieder einen großen Google Tanz.

----------


## noox

Ist es nicht so, dass es den Google Tanz in dem Sinn gar nimmer gibt. Google ändert ständig die Reihenfolge. Letzte Woche hat Google den PageRank upgedatet. Dabei ist das Forum von 4 auf 3 runtergesetzt worden. Umgekehrt hat der PageRank angeblich kaum mehr Auswirkungen (Forum ist trotzdem noch auf der 1. Seite bei "downhill").

Was z.B. interessant ist: Wenn du eine Seite hast, die regelmäßig neue Inhalte hat, dann checkt Google deine Seite mindestens Täglich. Wenn du zu einem Thema einen neuen Artikel hast, kann sein, dass du bei diesem Thema mit dem neuen Artikel kurzzeitig ganz vorne gereiht wirst. Je nach Reaktion der User fällt der Artikel dann früher oder später wieder zurück.

Mit dem Ranking auf den Suchergebnisseiten von Google verdienen sich einige Leute eine goldene Nase...

----------

